# Trouble Setting Up Workgroup for File Sharing



## Brandon_H (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi. I have a Dell Dimension 4600 running Windows XP Home connected in an LAN with a Netopia DSL external modem. I have two Ethernet PCI Adapters installed in this desktop (a Dynex and DX-E101 and a Intel PRO 101 VE). I'm able to connect my laptop (Sony VAIO Windows XP Home) to the internet by bridging the connections on the desktop. But I've tried to set up a network to share files using the Network Wizard. The laptop shows the desktop in My Network Places workgroup. However, when I attempt to access the desktop through the laptop, I receive a message saying I may not have permission to access the network resource. Also, the Desktop does not show on my laptop in Network Places. Is the network I am attempting to create even possible or what must I change? I may have forgotten to include some information, but thanks for your help.


----------



## rabbani_id (Jun 25, 2008)

But I've tried to set up a network to share files using the Network Wizard I receive a messamessage saying I may not have ge saying I may not have permission to access the network resource I receive a permission to access the network resource


----------



## Brandon_H (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm sorry. I have to clarify a few things.

a Dynex DX-E101

My Network Places on the Desktop does not show my Laptop, but my Laptop shows the Desktop.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*rabbani_id*, please start your own thread to discuss your issue.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This is usually a firewall issue. Here's a networking debugging checklist, work your way through that.

Turn off any firewalls for debugging. If the firewall is the problem, you'll have to configure it to allow access to "trusted zone" addresses. Note that some firewalls must be completely uninstalled to stop them from affecting your networking.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

PING each remote computer by IP address, and if successful, PING by name. Open a command prompt as described above and type.

PING _<ip address>_ 
or
PING _<computer name>_

Where: 
_<ip address>_ - is the x.x.x.x IP address
_<computer name>_ - is the computer name

*A failure to PING is almost always a firewall configuration issue. Any failure to PING needs to be corrected before you go any farther.*

_*Note:* You can obtain the IP address and computer name of a computer by opening a command prompt (DOS window) and typing *IPCONFIG /ALL*. This should work for any Windows version. The IPCONFIG /ALL display will provide a wealth of useful information for debugging your network connection._

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic.

All computers should be in the same workgroup for computer browsing to function properly. File & Print Sharing has to be enabled on any computer you wish to share files or printers from. You also need to actually share the resource in question from My Computer, right click on the drive/printer/folder, and select sharing.

If you encounter difficulties accessing computers that are visible in Network Neighborhood, make sure the computer being accessed has an account with the same name/password as the system connecting to it uses to login.

While the default NetBIOS setting is correct for normal network configurations, it's possible for it to be altered, and it costs nothing to make sure it's correct. NETBIOS over TCP/IP must be enabled for normal network browsing.


----------



## Brandon_H (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks. I successfully pinged the Laptop. I also changed the Services to the right settings and added the Laptop's IP to the Trusted Zone of my ZoneAlarm firewall, which is in Sharing Mode. Windows firewall is turned off. Now, both computers show itself and the other in My Network Places. The Laptop can share the Desktop's resources, but when I attempt to access the Desktop's Shared Files, I get an error saying:

\\_Computer Name _is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator to find out if you have access permissions. Access denied.

Must I follow your other suggestions?

"If you encounter difficulties accessing computers that are visible in Network Neighborhood, make sure the computer being accessed has an account with the same name/password as the system connecting to it uses to login.

While the default NetBIOS setting is correct for normal network configurations, it's possible for it to be altered, and it costs nothing to make sure it's correct. NETBIOS over TCP/IP must be enabled for normal network browsing."

If so, how do I do that? Thanks. I'll continue looking.


----------



## Brandon_H (Jun 25, 2008)

Update: I have accounts on both computers with the same Name and Password. And I have enabled NETBIOS over TCP/IP in Network Connections on both computers. Still get the same error.


----------



## Brandon_H (Jun 25, 2008)

Another Update: I am now able to access the desktop computer's Shared files by going to Run on the laptop and typing \\_Computer Name _\_Shared Folder_. This will work. But I'd still like to know why it doesn't work through My Network Places.


----------

